# Giant honey bees/Parasitic Wasps



## Blue Tick (Jun 4, 2009)

I was watching this last night with my nephews. Amazing stuff!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vll_2xH_SQY&feature=channel_page]YouTube - Giant honey bees - Life in the Undergrowth - BBC Attenborough[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLtUk-W5Gpk&feature=channel_page]YouTube - Parasitic Wasps & Aphids[/ame]


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 4, 2009)

I've done bee removals in trees, but nothing like that!

Thanks for posting the clip, very interesting. I am still fascinated by honey bees and all their varieties. The longer I've around them the more fascinated I become. And, I've been around them, working with them, for most of my life.


----------



## Sven (Jun 4, 2009)

Those are some great videos. Have you seen the BBC's Planet Earth? It has some of the most amazing footage I've ever seen.


----------



## BoldBeliever (Jul 25, 2009)

I bet the Dispensational crowd is having a fit about the giant wasps being the locusts from the bottomless pit in Rev 9, LOL.


----------

